# Steve Jobs Dies



## Snailface (Oct 6, 2011)

​1955-2011​
Steve Jobs, the visionary ex-CEO and head of Apple, has died today (October 5th) at the age of 56.

Steve Jobs founded Apple Computers in 1976 with Steve Wozniak. Since then, Apple has transformed into one of the leading electronics companies in the world, introducing groundbreaking products such as the iPod, iPhone, iPad, and the famed "Macbooks".

Regardless of some views on Apple, Jobs was still a revolutionary designer in the world of electronics, paving the way for modern technologies and creating some of the most innovative products in the tech world.

Jobs recently resigned as the CEO of Apple and has been fighting a long battle with pancreatic cancer. Regardless, he has still been the prominent figurehead of Apple.

Despite what you may think of Apple, whether you love them or hate them, you can take a moment to appreciate all Jobs has done for the tech world.[/p]

Sources:
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/steve-job...ory?id=14383813
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Steve...-131184193.html


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll wait for more sources to consider this true at all.

For now everyone, take this with a grain of salt.

EDIT: This may actually be true though.


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'll wait for more sources to consider this true at all.
> 
> For now everyone, take this with a grain of salt.


http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Oct 6, 2011)

This is truth? he really died? or only a joke?


----------



## crystal107 (Oct 6, 2011)

Read everywhere - it was a mistake announcement.


----------



## nando (Oct 6, 2011)

that really sucks... RIP


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'll wait for more sources to consider this true at all.
> 
> For now everyone, take this with a grain of salt.
> 
> EDIT: This may actually be true though.



Yes, its true.. Here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jobs


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Costello (Oct 6, 2011)

^ Wikipedia isnt really a source of information for news that supposedly just happened, anyone can edit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but if Apple themselves and the Wall street journal say it then we can pretty much believe it.

its not cancer btw, i think he had a stroke when he saw the last keynote... like half of the apple fanboys


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

This is rather sad, without him even PCs would be completely different...


----------



## zachtheninja (Oct 6, 2011)

sad


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

I feel like crying.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 6, 2011)

Even though I'm not a huge fan of Apple products, you have to give Steve Jobs credit for bringing Apple to the top of the industry and for indeed revolutionizing the market in certain ways. May he Rest in Peace.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 6, 2011)

Wall street journal, ABC, Washington Post, *Apple's own website*...

Confirmed, people.


----------



## Some1CP (Oct 6, 2011)

is it true ?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

d00dleFace said:
			
		

> is it true ?


Yes it's true: Steve Jobs is dead.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 6, 2011)

This is actually really depressing. He was a Great Man may he R.I.P.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in Peace Steve Jobs.


----------



## RiotShooter (Oct 6, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/5838847/steve-jobs-is-dead
http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 6, 2011)

poor man you shall be sorely missed


----------



## Rydian (Oct 6, 2011)

Or apple.com's front page (at least, for the time being).


----------



## Raiser (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow... I'm shocked to say the least.


----------



## Necron (Oct 6, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Even though I'm not a huge fan of Apple products, you have to give Steve Jobs credit for bringing Apple to the top of the industry and for indeed revolutionizing the market in certain ways. May he Rest in Peace.


Also, without him, things would be very different today.

R.I.P Steve


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> I feel like crying.



Why ? I feel sad not because of him because human being doesnt deserve to died. We are all the same and we all deserve to live no matter what. If you died and I dont think apple people cry for you because they dont care and they will not send a card to you, why? Indeed,  we are not important to them. That's why I am not crying for him or important people. I am sad for poor and rich because we are all the same as I just said before. We are all concern human being.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 6, 2011)

It was inevitable. No wonder he resigned a little more than 2 months ago.
Also, to all the people in disbelief, *Apple's own website confirms his death*.


----------



## titen96 (Oct 6, 2011)

i cant believe it, ill miss him.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

He pretty much single-handedly revolutionized an entire industry, and arguably the entire world.  Who knows what other innovations the world will never know due to his early passing.

This shouldn't come as a surprise though. It's the reason he stepped down as CEO. Back then he already knew his prognosis.

RIP


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, I knew he wasn't feeling great, but I didn't expect him to die just yet...
One of the shortest retirements ever? I wonder how it would have been had he not retired yet.


			
				Costello said:
			
		

> its not cancer btw, i think he had a stroke when he saw the last keynote... like half of the apple fanboys


Ok, that made me actually lol.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

Regardless of my and a bunch of people's views on Apple, Jobs was still a revolutionary of his time and I don't think tech today would be nearly as good without him.

Rest in peace Steve.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 6, 2011)

*raises the american flag*

sad day people a good man 

i feel like crying 

i think my iphone 4 sheded a tear


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may be so, but are you more likely to cry after learning of the death of your mother or some random person's death like that of which is reported on the news everyday?  Whether we are all humans or not is irrelevant, it's the person's significance to you that matters.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 6, 2011)

how can you laugh at a total genius's death not funny you have no soul


----------



## Some1CP (Oct 6, 2011)

im actually shocked.
RIP


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs. You *WILL* be missed.
*Moment of Silence.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2011)

I am no fan of apple, but I have the utmost respect for all of Steve's contributions to the world of tech.

Rest in peace man.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(chuckling).. I dont think you get it anyway. Move on.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 6, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> /snip


But we're not all the same. Just because we're all people, doesn't mean we're all the same. Everybody has a different effect on society.
Steve Jobs has greatly changed the world. Just because he is human, doesn't mean that some random hobo's death will have the same amount impact on people (as an example).


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 6, 2011)

i was not an apple fan because of the new generation each year but the computing world lost one great man 

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## haflore (Oct 6, 2011)

Quite surprising, to say the least.
He did some truly great things, I hope he rests in peace.


----------



## signz (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow... Although I don't like Apple that much, it's really sad to see that Steve died. I mean, he has done great stuff in his life.
May you rest in peace, Steve.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I don't exactly understand your grasp of grammar, and seeing as there are a number of seemingly ungrammatical members it's no surprise that your joke went over my head.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with p1ngpong.
Without iDevices, Android might not have been made into what it is today.
For that, I thank him. RIP.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> i think my iphone 4 sheded a tear


Either that or battery acid.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 6, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> I agree with p1ngpong.
> Without iDevices, Android might not have been made into what it is today.
> For that, I thank him. RIP.


Agreed. Heck, Multimedia wouldn't be what it is today.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> I agree with p1ngpong.
> Without iDevices, Android might not have been made into what it is today.
> For that, I thank him. RIP.


Screw Androids, without him computers, phones, and even gaming consoles would not be what they are today.

Well, unless Bill Gates pulled a Steve Jobs and took the UI directly from the company that invented it, but things would still be different.


----------



## Magmorph (Oct 6, 2011)

I believe Jobs prevented Pixar from going bankrupt.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem. Its not joke. Obviously, you do not understand anything and you dont know what you are doing. That's alright. Dont have to answer that. Anyway, I will not coming here to read your comment. No subscription for this page anyway. It is getting nowhere and I dont want to keep it circle and circle to the endless anyway.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That...wasn't a question.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> I believe Jobs prevented Pixar from going bankrupt.


Jobs prevent anyone going bankrupt.
(Curse my dry wit)


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

With the amount of peopel on this thread you'd the a Pokemon game had just been released.

Glad to see that people care, though.


----------



## al5911 (Oct 6, 2011)

Last year I lost my iPod 3G and now I lost Steve ... RIP ...

We miss you ...

The world miss you ...

note: I'm not an apple fan but I do respect him ...


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 6, 2011)

well Microsoft actually saved Apple from bankruptcy look it up, also it was Miamoto (Nintendo) who saved gaming industry and thats a fact 

But alas Steve Jobs has done a lot to the world in the past 10 years with leading and growth in Apple products


----------



## titen96 (Oct 6, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was credited as executive producer for toy story before he gave pixar to disney


----------



## Prophet (Oct 6, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> He pretty much single-handedly revolutionized an entire industry, and arguably the entire world.  *Who knows what other innovations the world will never know due to his early passing.*








RIP and all that, but lets not get silly. I know this is going to upset a few people but in my humble opinion, Jobs' inventions were novel; not revolutionary.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> well Microsoft actually saved Apple from bankruptcy look it up, also it was Miamoto (Nintendo) who saved gaming industry and thats a fact
> 
> But alas Steve Jobs has done a lot to the world in the past 10 years with leading and growth in Apple products


And Apple indirectly helped make Windows, Windows.  More indirectly, it was Xerox, but it was a chain effect of two similar actions.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 6, 2011)

titen96 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PK was trying to be punny...


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow.  So shocking, Steve Jobs thank you for all the great products you made and how you changed the tech world to what it is today.  Its so shocking how he died the next day after the iPhone 4S was announced.

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 6, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! Dead just after the shitty Iphone 4S announcement... =/


----------



## MegaV2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh them!
https://twitter.com/#!/WhatsTrending/st...239081097932800


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs!

It's not the same without you.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P.

I was never a real fan of Apple products, aside from the iPod, but he was still a visionary, and made a huge impact on the world of technology.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve


----------



## thorn_ (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## chyyran (Oct 6, 2011)

Man, even though he wasn't the most... erhm.. nice? CEO.. he was a great guy. And a True visionary.

All the best to the Jobs family and Apple. Let's see how Apple will change with just Tim Cook leading it.

Poor Steve..

_Steve Jobs, the Cave Johnson of real life._


----------



## YayMii (Oct 6, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> RIP and all that, but lets not get silly. I know this is going to upset a few people but in my humble opinion, Jobs' inventions were novel; not revolutionary.


I'm not an Apple fanboy or anything, but how Apple revolutionized the world:
-created an industry-changing personal computer (Apple II)
-popularized the smartphone (iPhone)
-created the best selling MP3 player of all time (iPod)
-opened the biggest, most popular digital music marketplace (iTunes)

If none of those are revolutionary to you, I don't know what is.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most importantly, he lead to the popularization of the GUI.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2011)

MegaV2 said:
			
		

> Oh them!
> https://twitter.com/#!/WhatsTrending/st...239081097932800


>dated 9th September


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 6, 2011)

hes not dead guys its just a hoax he is going to be at the next keynote to show the iPhone 5, and to boost stock prices


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 6, 2011)

One sec. 


*WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!*


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> hes not dead guys its just a hoax he is going to be at the next keynote to show the iPhone 5, and to boost stock prices


Where's your source?


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> hes not dead guys its just a hoax he is going to be at the next keynote to show the iPhone 5, and to boost stock prices


Either you're an idiot. Or making an uncalled for joke.

Either way, we don't need that


----------



## Maedhros (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> hes not dead guys its just a hoax he is going to be at the next keynote to show the iPhone 5, and to boost stock prices


I'm tempted to say "moron"


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 6, 2011)

Bless his soul


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> hes not dead guys its just a hoax he is going to be at the next keynote to show the iPhone 5, and to boost stock prices




Jokes that like are not funny. Show some respect.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Gh0sti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to say is that it's either negligence, speculation, denial, or a joke.

I don't think any of those warrant for him being called a moron.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 6, 2011)

How did he die though?  What were his last words about the iPhone 4s?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 6, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 6, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> How did he die though?


His family issued a statement to the Wall Street Journal stating that Mr. Jobs “died peacefully today surrounded by his family"


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> How did he die though?


Cancer, I surmise.  Either way, it's not something you could have changed by going back in time.


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## naruses (Oct 6, 2011)

May the man Rest in Peace


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 6, 2011)

I still can't believe he's dead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




On a side note, I wonder how Bill feels.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in peace steve


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Also, I'm pretty sure Apple didn't make the iTouch.
> 
> Why would Apple make a DS flashcard?




He's just truly ignorant.

He's looking at what they have NOW, as in today's generation. He's not looking at the innovation that Apple has left for us in the PAST. That's NOT what Jobs is known for.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Also, I'm pretty sure Apple didn't make the iTouch.
> 
> Why would Apple make a DS flashcard?
> He's interpreting what happened in history in his own perspective.  He didn't insult anyone.
> ...


That's not the correct usage of ignorant.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 6, 2011)

ok yes i was joking


----------



## Coto (Oct 6, 2011)

My condolences, this man had pushed the PC industry, so I think he deserves the utmost respect.

My condolences Steve, Rest in Peace.


----------



## nando (Oct 6, 2011)

Mchief298 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ignorance is the cause of many dicks.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> ok yes i was joking


Oh.  It wasn't funny, even as a general joke.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> ok yes i was joking


i don't approve, and clearly the mods didn't either


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine. It's still fucking disrespectful. 
he was looking at everything he did in a negative light. 

I'm not going to fight with you. If you cannot see it, then whatever


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everything.  Some stuff he said was negative, but other things he said were opinionated and/or realistic.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 6, 2011)

crazy, he died too young 56 is nothing, who is going to take over apple now? his invention of the ipod will make history now.


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're blind. But anyway, you're not worth fighting with.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 6, 2011)

guys i wasnt really being serious about it, it was like how all those other news stories in teh past were like steve is dead so i did the opposite but whatever yes hes dead i am sad about it and a proud owner of an iphone 4 so there


----------



## Treflex (Oct 6, 2011)

His facebook likes shot from ~ 200,000 to over 300,000 in minutes. Another case of the Michael Jackson Effect >.< R.I.P., Steve Jobs.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> crazy, he died too young 56 is nothing, who is going to take over apple now? his invention of the ipod will make history now.


Jalaneme, Steve left Apple prior to his death; it's run by Tim Cook, now.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 6, 2011)

The economy is screwed; now we really are out of Jobs.

Seriously though, this is some sad news. I'm not a huge fan of Apple, but it is sad to see someone die young (Relatively).


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 6, 2011)

lets hope this Tim Cook guy does a good job then poor steve


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> guys i wasnt really being serious about it, it was like how all those other news stories in teh past were like steve is dead so i did the opposite but whatever yes hes dead i am sad about it and a proud owner of an iphone 4 so there


it was in poor taste


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gh0sti said:
			
		

> guys i wasnt really being serious about it, it was like how all those other news stories in teh past were like steve is dead so i did the opposite but whatever yes hes dead i am sad about it and a proud owner of an iphone 4 so there


Because you're supposed to be joking about that kind of stuff.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> You're blind. But anyway, you're not worth fighting with.


I think I'm worth it, but since it would be a fight about Apple, a subject I have little knowledge about, I'd most likely lose.

I'm just saying you shouldn't let your emotions cloud your judgement.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not something I'm going to go and change, certainly.
(Not that I'm happy he's dead now, of course)


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 6, 2011)

Ya think Tim Cook will do better than Steve Jobs?

R.I.P Steve.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that part was in response to what he said prior to his edit.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Gh0sti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I concur. 

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 6, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We obviously have vastly different ideas on what constitutes "revolutionary." I am thinking along the lines of the printing press, the steam engine; inventions of that caliber. That's revolutionary. A digital music store...? Not so much.

If we are going strictly on the basis of how popular and ubiquitous an invention is... well I guess post-its, sunglasses and sporks are revolutionary inventions as well.


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sad day for the world. RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not the biggest fan of Apple, but still that sucks...

R.I.P. Steve


----------



## MarkDarkness (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs... one of the fathers of the personal computer. Without him, Wozz, and Gates, we might never gotten access from our tiny computers to this thing we like to call the internet.


----------



## TLSS_N (Oct 6, 2011)

god bless Steve Jobs for all that he has done, he was an inspiration to anyone who picked up a mouse. If it wasn't for him bringing the competition that he did, computing just wouldn't be the same. Steve was a great man, and probably an even better family man.

may he rest in peace.


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 6, 2011)

Sad day for apple fans, even sadder for his friends and family. Farewell  Steve, thanks for the nifty phones.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs, I use my iPod Touch everday because he invented it!


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Without him, I wouldn't have my DSi.

No, that was no pun, there would probably not be a DSi if it were not for Jobs.  However, if there were, it still wouldn't be the same.  The Store probably wouldn't exist and neither would the music player (which I use every night on my 3DS and previously my DSi/XL).


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 6, 2011)

Poor Guy
R.I.P. Steve Jobs


----------



## insidexdeath (Oct 6, 2011)

It's pretty sad news. Apple might collapse.


----------



## moerik (Oct 6, 2011)

Too be honest, I never liked any of Steve's products, but I just feel sad that he died.

Rest In Peace, Steve Jobs, you deserve a place in heaven for your many great accomplishments.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Without him, I wouldn't have my DSi.
> 
> No, that was no pun, there would probably not be a DSi if it were not for Jobs.  However, if there were, it still wouldn't be the same.  The Store probably wouldn't exist and neither would the music player (which I use every night on my 3DS and previously my DSi/XL).


We can't say for sure Steve Jobs was the only deciding factor for the DSi.
Besides, the PSP had already been released, which had multimedia capabilities along with being a video game handheld.
I would assume Nintendo released the DSi to try and compete with the PSP.


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

insidexdeath said:
			
		

> It's pretty sad news. Apple might collapse.


Nah. I don't think so. Apple has enough brilliant people there to stay alive. I have faith in Tim Cook.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I really think impact on popular culture as well its "allows the user to have everything at the palm of their hands" idea being so popular got Nintendo into it too.

Though your argument holds more water and is more likely.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Others may not have faith in Apple's stock though...


----------



## Westside (Oct 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve Jobs didn't design for apple.  Steve is a brilliant leader who knew what is good design and what kind of people are capable of it.  Johnny Ive is responsible for your modern generation apple design decisions.  However, without his leadership, apple may struggle a bit, but not to a point of oblivion.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 6, 2011)

Prophet said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say you had to agree with ALL of my points. But your posts seem to indicate that you think a computer that isn't limited to being a fancy typewriter/calculator isn't revolutionary.


----------



## HeyItzRayy (Oct 6, 2011)

God this is sad D=


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it matters, the hype future Apple products get and estimated sales will likely make up for what they lose.

That said, I don't know too much about stocks, I certainly know the basics.


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

I like how Steve had a billion dollar company, but no expensive suit. Just jeans and a black shirt. 
Down to earth guy.

http://500px.com/photo/875827


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of apple But I do appreciate what Mr. Jobs did, The Apple products he made may be hella expensive, but in his own way, I'd like to believe he helped the advancement of technology because he made really good products keeping the competition strong. 

After achieving so much, he has earned a well deserved rest.


----------



## haddad (Oct 6, 2011)

This is really sad. Steve Jobs was an amazing guy, he helped with Windows and also the co-founder of Apple and because of him Apple was going up like crazy...

This is heartbreaking...... Hope all the best Steve Jobs..... Hope your company still stays as good as when you were here


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 6, 2011)

It's sad that he's gone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rest in peace, Steve...


----------



## Snailface (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's a good timeline of Steve Job's life from the AP. On of the more interesting tidbits is that he worked for Atari once and attended something called the Homebrew Computer Club. That sounds cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first experience with a PC was the green LCDed Apple IIe from my 7th grade Comp Sci class. Those were good times although it makes me feel really old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, thanks Steve for all the great, geeky stuff you helped give the world and RIP, man.



Spoiler: The Life of Steve Jobs



1955: Stephen Paul Jobs is born on Feb. 24.

1972: Jobs enrolls at Reed College in Portland, Ore., but drops out after a semester.

1974: Jobs works for video game maker Atari and attends meetings of the Homebrew Computer Club with Steve Wozniak, a high school friend who was a few years older.

1975: Jobs and Woz attend Homebrew Computer Club meetings.

1976: Apple Computer is formed on April Fool's Day, shortly after Wozniak and Jobs create a new computer circuit board in a Silicon Valley garage. A third co-founder, Ron Wayne, leaves the company after less than two weeks. The Apple I computer goes on sale by the summer for $666.66.

1977: Apple is incorporated by its founders and a group of venture capitalists. It unveils Apple II, the first personal computer to generate color graphics. Revenue reaches $1 million.

1978: Jobs' daughter Lisa is born to girlfriend Chrisann Brennan.

1979: Jobs visits Xerox Palo Alto Research Center, or PARC, and is inspired by a computer with a graphical user interface.

1980: Apple goes public, raising $110 million in one of the biggest initial public offerings to date.

1982: Annual revenue climbs to $1 billion.

1983: The Lisa computer goes on sale with much fanfare, only to be pulled two years later. Jobs lures John Sculley away from Pepsico Inc. to serve as Apple's CEO.

1984: Iconic "1984" Macintosh commercial directed by Ridley Scott airs during the Super Bowl. The Macintosh computer goes on sale.

1985: Jobs and Sculley clash, leading to Jobs' resignation. Wozniak also resigns from Apple this year.

1986: Jobs starts Next Inc., a new computer company making high-end machines for universities. He also buys Pixar from "Star Wars" creator George Lucas for $10 million.

1989: First NeXT computer goes on sale with a $6,500 price tag.

1991: Apple and IBM Corp. announce an alliance to develop new PC microprocessors and software. Apple unveils portable Macs called PowerBook.

1993: Apple introduces the Newton, a hand-held, pen-based computer. The company reports quarterly loss of $188 million in July. Sculley is replaced as CEO by Apple president Michael Spindler. Apple restructures, and Sculley resigns as chairman. At Next, Jobs decides to focus on software instead of whole computers.

1994: Apple introduces Power Macintosh computers based on the PowerPC chip it developed with IBM and Motorola. Apple decides to license its operating software and allow other companies to "clone" the Mac, adopting the model championed by Microsoft Corp.

1995: The first Mac clones go on sale. Microsoft releases Windows 95, which is easier to use than previous versions and is more like the Mac system. Apple struggles with competition, parts shortages and mistakes predicting customer demand. Pixar's "Toy Story," the first commercial computer-animated feature, hits theaters. Pixar goes to Wall Street with an IPO that raises $140 million.

1996: Apple announces plans to buy Next for $430 million for the operating system Jobs' team developed. Jobs is appointed an adviser to Apple. Gil Amelio replaces Spindler as CEO.

1997: Jobs becomes "interim" CEO after Amelio is pushed out. He foreshadows the marketing hook for a new product line by calling himself "iCEO." Jobs puts an end to Mac clones.

1998: Apple returns to profitability. It shakes up personal computer industry in 1998 with the candy-colored, all-in-one iMac desktop, the original models shaped like a futuristic TV. Apple discontinues the Newton.

2000: Apple removes "interim" label from Jobs' CEO title.

2001: The first iPod goes on sale, as do computers with OS X, the modern Mac operating system based on Next software. Apple also releases iTunes software.

2003: Apple launches the iTunes Music Store with 200,000 songs at 99 cents each, giving people a convenient way to buy music legally online. It sells 1 million songs in the first week.

2004: Jobs undergoes surgery for a rare but curable form of pancreatic cancer. Apple discloses his illness after the fact.

2005: Apple expands the iPod line with the tiny Nano and an iPod that can play video. The company also announces that future Macs will use Intel chips.

2006: Disney buys Pixar for $7.4 billion. Jobs becomes Disney's largest individual shareholder, and much of his wealth is derived from this sale.

2007: Apple releases its first smartphone, the iPhone. Crowds camp overnight at stores to be one of the first to own the new device.

2008: Speculation mounts that Jobs is ill, given weight loss. In September he kicks off an Apple event and says, "The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated," making a play off a famous Mark Twain quote after Bloomberg News accidentally publishes, then retracts, an obituary that it had prepared in advance.

2009: Jobs explains severe weight loss by saying he has a treatable hormone imbalance and that he will continue to run Apple. Days later he backtracks and announces he will be on medical leave. He returns to work in June. Later it is learned that he received a liver transplant.

2010: Apple sells 15 million of its newest gadget, the iPad, in nine months, giving rise to a new category of modern touch-screen tablet computers.

Jan. 17, 2011: In a memo to Apple employees, Jobs announces a second medical leave with no set duration. Cook again steps in to run day-to-day operations. Jobs retains CEO title and remains involved in major decisions.

Aug. 24, 2011: Apple announces that Jobs is resigning as CEO. Cook takes the CEO title, and Apple names Jobs chairman.

Oct. 5, 2011: Jobs dies at 56. Apple announces his death without giving a specific cause.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler











A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 6, 2011)

I may as well buy the iPhone 4S now since it's not likely to get better from now on.


----------



## tk615 (Oct 6, 2011)

May you rest in peace Steve Jobs. I myself am not an Apple fan, but I use both my Mac and PC. I must say though, Apple really has come along way. Managing to achieve things that other companies can't right now. Not only that, because of Apple other companies are pushing themselves too, to keep in game with the other big respective companies. But its really your own choice of opinion, I'd say that Apple, whether you like it or not has changed how people interact with technology. Along with designs. He will be missed!


----------



## Nujui (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Oct 6, 2011)

I remove my hat for a true founder of modern technology has passed. I didn't like MACs, and I didn't even like MACBooks, but I'll be damned if that man wasn't a visionary. Steve, I'll miss ya buddy.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you Steve for what you done for the world! May you rest in peace!
:(


Does anyone know how he died though?


----------



## ibrawl (Oct 6, 2011)

it's sad to see a person of that, and what he has done die. We will just have to see if apple can
still move on and as great as before.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 6, 2011)

EpicJungle said:
			
		

> Thank you Steve for what you done for the world! May you rest in peace!
> :)
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how he died though?


Presumably his pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh wow, CNET used the same "in memoriam"pic of Jobs that I did. Good taste, CNET. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I thought it captured a more friendly and personable side of Steve Jobs.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 6, 2011)

EpicJungle said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how he died though?


He had pancreatic cancer since 2004, but Apple hasn't confirmed his cause of death.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 6, 2011)

That was a huge shock. I didn't expect him to die so early.

Rest in peace Jobs. You have done a lot for the benefit of Apple.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 6, 2011)

As much as I hate Apple as a company. And even though I am a Linux User down to the core...I cant help but feel sad that he is gone now, it's like a huge piece of the Computer Industry/World has died.

Apple will likely never be the same without him, they just wont be the Apple they always have been in the past. Steve Jobs essentially was Apple and nobody can replace him fully.

*Removes Cat eared Beanie*

RIP Steve Jobs. I may not have agreed with your company, or it's business practices, or even your OS, I may not even like your Overpriced Computers anymore.. but hot dammit you were an important member and entity in the Computer world, as well as a good person and thats something I always respect, because skill with computers is important, but being a good person is more important than anything else on earth or the universe.

Condolences to his family as well.

All of you out there...We lost a great man today, not because of his prowess in his field, but because he was just a great man.

Edit: Dawww....even my avatar seems to look sadder today, despite that it hasn't changed. Perhaps it's from me viewing with my current thoughts.


----------



## ibrawl (Oct 6, 2011)

does any one wonder if he died from shock to see the reaction of the iphone 4s


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

ibrawl said:
			
		

> does any one wonder if he died from shock to see the reaction of the iphone 4s
> QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 5 2011, 07:48 PM) its not cancer btw, i think he had a stroke when he saw the last keynote... like half of the apple fanboys


----------



## xbry23 (Oct 6, 2011)

Few people can say that they changed the world, and your one of them. R.I.P. Steve Jobs.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in peace Steve. Thanks for all your great contributions.


----------



## ibrawl (Oct 6, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> its not cancer btw, i think he had a stroke when he saw the last keynote... like half of the apple fanboys


well it could be, but i find it odd that he died after the iphone press conference.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 6, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Spoiler: The Life of Steve Jobs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, he went to Reed College? I go by within just a few blocks of that place nearly every single day, and was just there to see some Greek theater a couple weeks back. Kind of interesting to see that a computer and electronics man like himself went somewhere like Reed for even a semester. I guess his priorities weren't always in the place of computer innovation.

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 6, 2011)

ibrawl said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure he knew what was going to be presented at yesterday's keynote weeks in advance.
What Costy said was a joke not to be taken seriously.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ibrawl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...really guys!? Honestly!? For realz!?

Must we be this uncivilized and use such distasteful jokes right now!? This isn't 4chan! Even as a regular user I completely detest this sort of mockery of someones death and uncalled behavior!

At least give the guy some respect! I hate Apple and even I can at least give him the respect over his passing away!

Btw, I have a good hunch it was his Pancreatic Cancer that killed him, or at least complications arising from it.


----------



## bdr9 (Oct 6, 2011)

Why world somebody give this a thumbs-up on the front page??


----------



## ibrawl (Oct 6, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> ibrawl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean by how the crowd or the public reacted not the keynote it self


----------



## tk615 (Oct 6, 2011)

I took this from another website...But wow.. 



Spoiler



Barack Obama (President, United States of America)

Michelle and I are saddened to learn of the passing of Steve Jobs. Steve was among the greatest of American innovators – brave enough to think differently, bold enough to believe he could change the world, and talented enough to do it.

By building one of the planet’s most successful companies from his garage, he exemplified the spirit of American ingenuity. By making computers personal and putting the internet in our pockets, he made the information revolution not only accessible, but intuitive and fun. And by turning his talents to storytelling, he has brought joy to millions of children and grownups alike. Steve was fond of saying that he lived every day like it was his last. Because he did, he transformed our lives, redefined entire industries, and achieved one of the rarest feats in human history: he changed the way each of us sees the world.

The world has lost a visionary. And there may be no greater tribute to Steve’s success than the fact that much of the world learned of his passing on a device he invented. Michelle and I send our thoughts and prayers to Steve’s wife Laurene, his family, and all those who loved him.

Bill Gates (Founder, Microsoft):

I’m truly saddened to learn of Steve Jobs’ death. Melinda and I extend our sincere condolences to his family and friends, and to everyone Steve has touched through his work.
Steve and I first met nearly 30 years ago, and have been colleagues, competitors and friends over the course of more than half our lives.
The world rarely sees someone who has had the profound impact Steve has had, the effects of which will be felt for many generations to come.
For those of us lucky enough to get to work with him, it’s been an insanely great honor. I will miss Steve immensely.

Mark Zuckerberg (Founder & CEO, Facebook):

Steve, thank you for being a mentor and a friend. Thanks for showing that what you build can change the world. I will miss you.

Eric Schmidt (Chairman, Google)

Steve Jobs is the most successful CEO in the U.S. of the last 25 years. He uniquely combined an artists touch and an engineers vision to build an extraordinary company… one of the greatest American leaders in history.
.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said it in a was that it was not his creation, thus he was shocked by the keynote and it was volatile to him.

I mean, if it's distasteful that's one thing, but a joke that is not biting towards Jobs I see as no problem.


----------



## tk615 (Oct 6, 2011)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Why world somebody give this a thumbs-up on the front page??



Yeah It's quite sickening when you have these sort of people in society....


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Oct 6, 2011)

ah damn now apple is finished.


----------



## lordrand11 (Oct 6, 2011)

May vestri animus reperio pacis. May vestri mens reperio vires.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> He said it in a was that it was not his creation, thus he was shocked by the keynote and it was volatile to him.
> 
> I mean, if it's distasteful that's one thing, but a joke that is not biting towards Jobs I see as no problem.



Really, seems you are making a joke or quoting on one that bites towards him. 

A great man died today and all you people can do is make jokes how he might have "Died at the reaction that the iPhone4S wasn't his creation" or such ill-mannered gestures. I am disappoint, really disappoint.

Either way, as I mentioned earlier. Dispute my hate of Apple being quite strong, I'll at least still give it's former CEO the respect he deserves with his passing.

Also, It's hard not to take Costello's little ill-worded joke seriously. I don't entirely think that it was appropriate either way in any case, whether or not it was seriously intended.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 6, 2011)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Why world somebody give this a thumbs-up on the front page??


That's a bad thing about a thumbs system. You can interpret a thumbs up as "like", "agree", or even "thanks for sharing the news".
But if it's the former, this one person has a cold heart.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 6, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> May vestri animus reperio pacis. May vestri mens reperio vires.


May your soul find peace. May you find the strength of your mind.


----------



## tk615 (Oct 6, 2011)

A Quote from Steve Jobs:

When I was 17, I read a quote that went something like: "If you live each day as if it was your last, someday you’ll most certainly be right." It made an impression on me, and since then, for the past 33 years, I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself: "If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something.

Remembering that I’ll be dead soon is the most important tool I’ve ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything — all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure – these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart.

About a year ago I was diagnosed with cancer. I had a scan at 7:30 in the morning, and it clearly showed a tumor on my pancreas. I didn’t even know what a pancreas was. The doctors told me this was almost certainly a type of cancer that is incurable, and that I should expect to live no longer than three to six months. My doctor advised me to go home and get my affairs in order, which is doctor’s code for prepare to die. It means to try to tell your kids everything you thought you’d have the next 10 years to tell them in just a few months. It means to make sure everything is buttoned up so that it will be as easy as possible for your family. It means to say your goodbyes.

I lived with that diagnosis all day. Later that evening I had a biopsy, where they stuck an endoscope down my throat, through my stomach and into my intestines, put a needle into my pancreas and got a few cells from the tumor. I was sedated, but my wife, who was there, told me that when they viewed the cells under a microscope the doctors started crying because it turned out to be a very rare form of pancreatic cancer that is curable with surgery. I had the surgery and I’m fine now.

This was the closest I’ve been to facing death, and I hope it’s the closest I get for a few more decades. Having lived through it, I can now say this to you with a bit more certainty than when death was a useful but purely intellectual concept:

No one wants to die. Even people who want to go to heaven don’t want to die to get there. And yet death is the destination we all share. No one has ever escaped it. And that is as it should be, because Death is very likely the single best invention of Life. It is Life’s change agent. It clears out the old to make way for the new. Right now the new is you, but someday not too long from now, you will gradually become the old and be cleared away. Sorry to be so dramatic, but it is quite true.


----------



## titen96 (Oct 6, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was actually me i did it without looking and it wont let me change it, im sorry if i made anybody angry by doing that


----------



## Joktan (Oct 6, 2011)

May he rest in peace...


----------



## zeromac (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the fact that you're using a 4CH meme pretty oxymoronic and hypocritical?

Either way, one can respect life while also poking fun at it, and death is a part of life.  A genius has passed, but I don't believe any one life is more important than another, it's his significance in the ones life that truly matters.


----------



## DSDisco (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest In Peace, Steve Jobs, we'll never forget you!!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really...I cant even recall the "I am Disappoint" meme from originating from that place, first I heard of it was on Youtube. Not that it matters, I still believe that the jokes made, whether they were serious or not were inappropriate given this tragic occasion today.

I also never said he was more important than anyone else, and I'm terribly sorry if my words did imply that, but I honestly do not think they did. Had anybody else such as oh lets say an average everyday Joe Guy died of such a thing, I would have given the same respect as I did to Steve Jobs on his passing. Everyone has significance for the most part in the grand game of chess we call life, we all have our roles. So, really I don't get what you possibly thought could make me give him more respect than anyone else.

Either way, I'm gonna end it there, since I don't desire for this topic to derail into a moshpit styled flamewar.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Oct 6, 2011)

the world lost a wonderful innovator today.

to be said, he designed the first walkman i could ever play double dragon and the simpsons arcade with my friends on, games i would have never dreamed i could fit in the palm of my hand when i would bang on the old neighborhood arcades growing up.

Here's to a man who lived his life doing what he loved. Rest in peace Mr. Jobs, you left an awesome piece of your creative mind with us all to still enjoy after your passing.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, while I agree that what Costello said wasn't entirely in good taste, I'm ever so slightly irked by the sensitivity over death.  That said, it's only human to feel such a way, everyone handles these things differently and everyone takes these things differently.

Also, no one's going to flame you for your opinion.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well, while I agree that what Costello said wasn't entirely in good taste, I'm ever so slightly irked by the sensitivity over death.  That said, it's only human to feel such a way, everyone handles these things differently and everyone takes these things differently.
> 
> Also, no one's going to flame you for your opinion.



Delightful Machomoo! I'm glad to see we can come to a resolved point on this. I know people usually don't flame for opinions, but I always get defensively offensive or visa versa when it comes down to it, cause you never know

*Tosses a hot coffee towards him*

Here, lets both have a cup! To Steve Jobs, one of the greatest innovators of the Computer...no....the United States!

Everyone will be talking about this at work tomorrow. And I'm gonna bet a 30% chance that people are gonna demand we give them 10-20-40% off of all Apple Stuff cause Steve Jobs died...fat fongling chance people.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 6, 2011)

iSad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This a good Movie if you are interested in seeing the advent of the personal computer. It is about Steve Jobs and Bill Gates.

While the Movie is not 100% accurate. It is a wonderful movie about this wonderful man.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xflXMZL2stU[/youtube]


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't like apples practices with forced obsolescence and all that... But I still am sad that the father of the revolutionary iPod has passed away.... He revolutionized the mp3 player to what we have today!... Copied. But never imitated.and if imitated...it failed shortly afterwards COUGH*ZU-N.E*COUGH. Even though apple is doing dick moves like, attempting to dominate the entire smartphone industry by suing every competitor out of business and even out of the country... I still feel sadness and feel the loss of such a great man and visionary in the world of technology. Rest in peace Steve Jobs. Don't worry... We won't call you a scumbag and put a dorky hat on your head anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So in closing I raise my crappy  iPod Touch 2G and say... 
"the man who changed history of technology Will be missed."

Steve Jobs will be no longer with us........ 


This changes everything. Forever


----------



## Chanser (Oct 6, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/twvai.png


----------



## lordrand11 (Oct 6, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> lordrand11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




good job. translation program or personal knowledge of latin?


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 6, 2011)

The more that I think about it, the more I can't believe he's gone. My prayers and condolences to his family.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. - Steve Jobs


Although i have never owned a apple product, i can't turn a blind eye to it's revolutionary greatness.


----------



## Urza (Oct 6, 2011)

Jobs was the single most influential person in consumer tech of the last three decades.

The industry will not be the same without him.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 6, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blame Google Translate or yourself for breaking forum rules.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 6, 2011)

HE died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....
May he rest in piece.....


----------



## SS4 (Oct 6, 2011)

It sux that he died, well it sux when most ppl dies (there are some exceptions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Now too bad he wont take his products with him, hopefully the apple will die soon as well ^^


----------



## smile72 (Oct 6, 2011)

I was sad when I heard Steve Jobs died, hope he rests in peace.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP

Even though Apple is shit


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 6, 2011)

You have done well in your life, now R.I.P.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 6, 2011)

The world lost a great visionary. Even though some may not like Apple as a company, no one can say that Steve Jobs wasn't a part of the IT world's largest change.

Rest in Peace.


-Qtis


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 6, 2011)

I will keep forever my Apple ][ in memory of this great visionary guy.

R.I.P Steve.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh wow. This is awful. Anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Oct 6, 2011)

Truly a sad day, even though we have been expecting it for a year now.

I feel sorry for anyone with a substantial amount of Apple stock though >.>


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 6, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Truly a sad day, even though we have been expecting it for a year now.
> 
> I feel sorry for anyone with a substantial amount of Apple stock though >.>



_"iPhone 5? Who's Steve Jobs?"_


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 6, 2011)

tk615 said:
			
		

> A Quote from Steve Jobs:
> 
> No one wants to die. Even people who want to go to heaven don’t want to die to get there. And yet death is the destination we all share. No one has ever escaped it. And that is as it should be, because Death is very likely the single best invention of Life. It is Life’s change agent. It clears out the old to make way for the new. Right now the new is you, but someday not too long from now, you will gradually become the old and be cleared away. Sorry to be so dramatic, but it is quite true.



Can´t be worded better than the man himself. May you find peace, because you will be missed.


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP  Steve!



me: proud owner of apple computer!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Treflex said:
			
		

> His facebook likes shot from ~ 200,000 to over 300,000 in minutes. Another case of the Michael Jackson Effect >.< R.I.P., Steve Jobs.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> This is rather sad, without him even PCs would be completely different...


This.
Even if I hate Iproduct, Steve made great thing. R.I.P.


----------



## Varia (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like some cheesy apple conspiracy. First he gets fired (being forced to resign), then they release the iPhone 4GS and then they kill him off to completely shut him up. 

He was a great man though, may he rest in peace.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 6, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:
			
		

> tk615 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I nearly cried when I read his quote. RIP. I will treasure any of my existing iProducts.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 6, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/robmanuel/status...891211719090176

Great day to be a florist.


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> Sounds like some cheesy apple conspiracy. First he gets fired (being forced to resign), then they release the iPhone 4GS and then they kill him off to completely shut him up.
> 
> He was a great man though, may he rest in peace.


He stepped down. And was still chairman of the board.
Before that, he was on medical leave.

Get your facts straight


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, well this sucks. RIP Jobs.

I wonder how Apple will do in the coming years without Steve.


----------



## indask8 (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve, you really revolutionized the computer/mp3/cell phone industry, now I hope that the new CEO of Apple and all the employee will continue producing revolutionary product.



			
				soulx said:
			
		

> I wonder how Apple will do in the coming years without Steve.



Same here, by the time Steve left Apple for creating NexT, Apple have gone down with several "bad" products, if he didn't choosed Tim as successor, I would have loved to see Wozniak as CEO.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 6, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant how he died....


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 6, 2011)

He was a good man.
I admire how rich his life was, from all the little things that made my childhood like Pixar, to Apple itself, the company that gave us the iDevices, Macs, etc.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 6, 2011)

Sad to see him go, especially so young. What was the cause of death?


----------



## qlum (Oct 6, 2011)

Even though I hate almost all apple products (save if for the apple tv 2 as that is the cheapest way to have xbmc on your tv but I don't know the details there) however I a death is never a good thing except when it saves at least 2 lives which his death doesn't (most likely).

Now I all I can do is hope that this means the end of Apple's popularity and the imitation from other manufacturers.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 6, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Sad to see him go, especially so young. What was the cause of death?


I believe cancer, right? But he's just 56!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Oct 6, 2011)

some nice photos


----------



## Depravo (Oct 6, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Grief 1 - Grammar 0.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 6, 2011)

rest in peace steve,


----------



## emmanu888 (Oct 6, 2011)

the apple store in montreal has little candle in front of it FYI


----------



## raulpica (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve. The world will miss you.


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> the apple store in montreal has little candle in front of it FYI


Which one? Downtown? Fairview Point Clair?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Oct 6, 2011)

Not an Apple fan, hardly a Microsoft fan.

Guy had an impact on the market place though.

But in the end, to me personally, think of this as you will, he's only 6 years older than me.

Just another landmark name, from my youth, that died too young, leaving me as a survivor, again, just going on making me feel a bit older, and a bit more left behind.

I'm running out of names here, of people worth knowing, people of fame.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 6, 2011)

The cancer caught up to him so suddenly, this is terrible RIP.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in Peace Steve Jobs. 

...I think my iphone is running slower today...


----------



## camurso_ (Oct 6, 2011)

That type of cancer always catches its victims suddenly, since, they only discover that they are caught too late. 
I say that because my father passed away with the same decease.

Jobs was kind of lucky to survive that long. I guess having lots of money can help you buy some time, but this decease is fatal...


----------



## Satangel (Oct 6, 2011)

Very sad news indeed. The guy basically worked all his life and then only got a few months of holiday to enjoy his work. This is quite ungrateful and it made me very sad when I heard it this morning


----------



## Dimensional (Oct 6, 2011)

He will be missed. Even though I don't like Apple Computers in general, I will admit that without him, we wouldn't have made a lot of technological advancements. The world has lost one of the greatest innovators, and it will be hard to replace him. Fair well, Mr. Jobs.


----------



## MaxNuker (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs

A brilliant mind that revolutionized the Tecnhology Industry!

Farewell, Mr.Steve Jobs!


----------



## Mushkin (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs

Even my iPod is sad today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 sniff


----------



## impizkit (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont know if this has already been said, but there have been 3 apples that changed the world. The one Adam and Eve ate, the one that fell on Newton's head and the half eaten one that Steve Jobs gave to the world. I am not an Apple guy, but what Steve Jobs did for the industry will not be matched.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hate him or not , he did change the mobile industry , the computer industry and the music industry, he made other companies  setup their game , i remember before the iphone was released we had such  shit phones , the first iphone did change how we  thought of mobile phones , and even the tablet industry , many  companies tried to get into the tablet market but  apple  were the first to succeed in making a great tablet. R.I.P Steve Jobs


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 6, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> I dont know if this has already been said, but there have been 3 apples that changed the world. The one Adam and Eve ate, the one that fell on Newton's head and the half eaten one that Steve Jobs gave to the world. I am not an Apple guy, but what Steve Jobs did for the industry will not be matched.


where is the like button?


----------



## bowser (Oct 6, 2011)

I will miss seeing his enthusiasm and charisma when announcing new products on stage.

Steve Jobs, you were a great man and will be sorely missed. Rest in peace.

iCry


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, steve jobs doesn't own facebook.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been using a Mac since 1985, at first by parking in front of a Fat Mac (512k) at my brother's house. I was an Amiga guy until it was good and dead, and then, looking to transfer over into a similar work style I bought a used Mac II. I've used other computers, but I invested in the Mac. Things got really hard during the 90's when Steve got marginalized and left. The CEOs in that interim were full of suck and fail. I was pretty sure I was going to have to go through another Amiga "stark realization" phase at some point because those guys were driving the company into the ground. Then Steve came back like fucking Superman and brought the Mac back to life. It was pretty glorious.

I hope Apple can keep it rolling, I'm sure Steve gassed up the car before he left.

I'm not going to go into the alternative medicine that probably shortened his life, even geniuses make mistakes. I'll just say I'm really sad he's gone.


----------



## Y05h1 (Oct 6, 2011)

The man most definitely was a genius. No one has had quite the same impact as he did during the ongoing digital revolution. We can all thank him for the computers we use today. Smartphones would be but a novelty if it wasn't for Steve. Tablets wouldn't be taking the world by storm if it wasn't for him. And even areas such as retail has benefited from his vision of beautiful design and working customer service to make our transactions that much more enjoyable. The industry will miss him.

But whilst I was shocked, and saddened by the news of his passing, we should not be mourning. We should be ensuring that we are building a better future in his stead, to make up for what all of us have lost.

Illness didn't stop him from leading the world's largest tech company. Nor did he go down without an incredible fight. Yet in the end he was but a man, and his end was inevitable.

His vision and will, however, continues living in us. We who still have the mercy to be alive. 

Let's make the best of it.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP
Hate Apple but the guy was a genius nuff said.


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 6, 2011)

never used apple
and im not giong to unless they remove the location localiser (so the ydont know where im)


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs. Brilliant man, although I was never a great fan of Apple.
also,


			
				alex_0706 said:
			
		

> never used apple
> and im not giong to unless they remove the location localiser (so the ydont know where im)


most smartphones do that nowadays


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2011)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> He did major work on the tech we all use today.


I'm proud to say that isn't true.  I hate apple.  

Still, no death is happy.


----------



## iFish (Oct 6, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Ireland 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it not true? Care to give your reasons to say that?
Not trying to start a fight, just curious.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assumed (and maybe I was wrong) that Ireland 1 was referring to Apple products.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn, way too early for him to go.
My first ever computer was a Mac, which possibly indirectly woke my interest for IT. I've got a lot to thank him for I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP in the clouds (quite literally)



			
				scrtmstr said:
			
		

> alex_0706 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can track you with pretty much any cell phone, doesn't need to be a new or "smart" one.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 6, 2011)

While not exactly an Apple fanboy, I know Steve did more than his share of making the industry what it is today. For that, he was a great man.



			
				JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> Ireland 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate it or love it, Apple helped revolutionize the way we see computers and technology in general.

Deal with it, your opinion means nothing when compared to fact.


----------



## emigre (Oct 6, 2011)

The man deserves credit, he was involved in the development of very nice devices and the eventual cultural impact they've had. And that's pretty impressive. 

But its got to be said the Cult of Apple really need to get a life.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Hate it or love it, Apple helped revolutionize the way we see computers and technology in general.
> 
> Deal with it, your opinion means nothing when compared to fact.


Deal with it?  I was just saying not everybody uses Apple products.  That is a fact, lol.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 6, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of it.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Oct 6, 2011)

I hate Apple, but hearing the news of Steve's death makes me very sad for some reason. Rest in peace.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 6, 2011)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> I hate Apple, but hearing the news of Steve's death makes me very sad for some reason. Rest in peace.



Exactly the reason why this touches everyone, including those who don't like/use Apple products. Hopefully the legacy of Steve Jobs will give birth to new innovation and great minds of the future. Something tells me that there are others around, but they need their chance to make an impact. Just like Steve Jobs did when returning to Apple.


-Qtis


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Oct 6, 2011)

Almost cried when I saw the news... First thing on the news when I turned the TV on, after waking up: Steve Jobs has passed way... Could't believe it... Fell down on my knees...

He was an inspiration, not for being this or that on Apple, but for he's life story... Cancer's a bitch!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Oct 6, 2011)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> All I was trying to say was that because of him the sales of tablet devices rose and there is way more of a choice of tablets now then there was before the iPad. Also the iPhone was one of the first smartphones around. Plus the majority of the personal music devices are iPods. All of these are, in my opinion, thanks to the work of Steve Jobs.


Yeah, I know what you mean... He did something, the others followed... Thus improving the market...

Don't forget MacBooks... I know you Windows fanboys are going to kill me, but Microsoft is getting killed and choked by Apple... Vista was crappy, Windows 7 has a lot of applications that copies Mac's and Windows 8 has a feature called App Store...


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 6, 2011)

I really, really, hate Apple. But Steve Jobs was definitely a great man. (A bit like how people hate Hitler, yet he was IMO truly extraordinary). I have the utmost respect for him and it's very sad for him to pass away, especially at the young age of 56.

R.I.P. Steve Jobs.


----------



## amptor (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw this coming for a while, so it wasn't very surprising.  Didn't he have an operation for a liver transplant or something once?  In Pirates of Silicon Valley he was portrayed to use LSD and stuff.  I think those harder drugs screw up the liver.

But of course that has nothing to do with pancreatic cancer.  So that was pretty rough.  He had that transplant and ended up with cancer anyway.

But imho I'm more interested in Woz.  He seems to have been in the spotlight a lot more this year than usual.  I'm wondering if he's on the board of directors and I'm also wondering if he's going to step up more to do more direct things in the company.

Of course, Woz doesn't really approve of Intel in the computers from what I have heard.  If he was the head of the company I'm not sure what he would come up with since I haven't seen Via or Nvidia coming out with their own CPU technology.  What would Apple possibly do.

Now that they're going to branch into making a unified OS do they really even need to rely on Intel.

ah well I decided recently that I'm going to stick with PC compatible stuff anyways so I guess none of this is really relevant for me.  But I do like Woz.  He seems like a really fun cool guy.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P, Steve Jobs.
You've directly done so much for the tech world.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 6, 2011)

Always found his total lack of philanthopy cast him in a rather bad light compared to Gates and was rather odd, considering Apple's groovy hippie image.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Always found his total lack of philanthopy cast him in a rather bad light compared to Gates and was rather odd, considering Apple's groovy hippie image.



He could've left a bunch of stuff in his will, who knows.


----------



## Wintrale (Oct 6, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Always found his total lack of philanthopy cast him in a rather bad light compared to Gates and was rather odd, considering Apple's groovy hippie image.



Philanthropy is just how rich snobs make themselves look good by pretending they actually care about humanitarian causes. They show up, smile for the cameras, sign a check for an insignificant amount of money and walk away with the real prize - free publicity. If anything, at least Jobs wasn't lying to himself and focused on what he thought was most important.


----------



## Ace (Oct 6, 2011)

This is rather sad to hear about. While I'm not fanatic of iProducts, he certainly helped them get my notice, and many millions of others, too. His legacy will remain unsurpassed for now.

I send my greatest condolences to him and his kin.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 6, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the products you are using though used up lots of ideas from Apple products.  Windows took a lot of ideas from Apple, and so did Android from the iPhone.  And Steve was able to make his products successful even if they were out before from a different company.


----------



## sihou1 (Oct 6, 2011)

so will apple die now? 
I was going to buy a macbook


----------



## titen96 (Oct 6, 2011)

sihou1 said:
			
		

> so will apple die now?
> I was going to buy a macbook


No steve jobs left apple a little while before he died


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 6, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can be, but Gates has used his money to make a huge and very real difference to the world and many, many people in it.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 6, 2011)

titen96 said:
			
		

> sihou1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resigned as CEO, but didn't leave Apple. He was still the Chairman of the Board.


-Qtis

ps. Buying a MacBook isn't a bad idea. The software at the moment is very good despite Steve Jobs passing.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he died so young...I don't know if he had a chance.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 6, 2011)

He died too soon. I just wonder how things will go at Apple now, with Jobs gone. Not only are the fanboys sad, but I'm not necessarily happy either.



			
				BlueStar said:
			
		

> Wintrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of the libraries in my area have computers that were donated to us by Microsoft, and they are replaced every 3-4 years or so.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Varia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iFish, why are you so up in arms about this?  You seem very...tense, I didn't think you respected him that much.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering how long he has had this cancer, and how he retired months ago, he knew this was coming.

Seeing what he leaves behind in his will will be very interesting. I imagine a lot of it will go towards cancer research, but that's just my bet.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He always is when it comes to something about Apple. However, this may be a different story. He was the man who made the products that he had loved so much, and now he's gone.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, and I did take that into account, but it's possible (albeit unlikely) that he hadn't yet.

It's pretty unlikely, though.


----------



## Ace (Oct 6, 2011)

iFishers gonna iFish. I'd probably react similarly if one of my idols passed away. Regardless, the important thing now is to remember and thank Steve for such great things he could bring to millions of people the best way he could!


----------



## theMa6ician (Oct 6, 2011)

I like the photo on the front page. Looks like he's holding my pot scales.


----------



## Smuff (Oct 6, 2011)

Ace™ said:
			
		

> Regardless, the important thing now is to remember and thank Steve for such great things he could bring to millions of people the best way he could!


Irrespective of the fact that he did it for SHITLOADS of money for the stockholders, and not out of any altruistic love for mankind ?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well maybe so, but I'm quite happy with my PC thanks to him, I couldn't care less about his reasoning.


----------



## Ace (Oct 6, 2011)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you're saying money doesn't make stockholders happy?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe his goal wasn't that good, but still the outcome was.
it's mutual benefit. they get money, we get something nice. fair trade.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly my point.


----------



## Smuff (Oct 6, 2011)

He's not the messiah guys.......
Don't make out that making a handful of stockholders rich beyond the dreams of avarice is on a par with eliminating world hunger or poverty..........


----------



## Ace (Oct 6, 2011)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> He's not the messiah guys.......
> Don't make out that making a handful of stockholders rich beyond the dreams of avarice is on a par with eliminating world hunger or poverty..........



Obviously not, but like Narayan said, it made both parties (consumer and producer) happy: what else matters?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> He's not the messiah guys.......
> Don't make out that making a handful of stockholders rich beyond the dreams of avarice is on a par with eliminating world hunger or poverty..........


Messiah or not, he may have ideals that we may not agree with, but we got a crapload of goodies in exchange, even when you bar the mobile "i" devices.

I'm not the biggest fan of Steve, and I don't like Apple, but I won't deny what he did.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 6, 2011)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
			
		

> He's not the messiah guys.......
> Don't make out that making a handful of stockholders rich beyond the dreams of avarice is on a par with eliminating world hunger or poverty..........


not messiah but admit it. he did something worth acknowledging. and we're not talking about him solving poverty. it's some of the technology we have now.


----------



## Porobu (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## tatumanu (Oct 6, 2011)

I was hoping he would stay a little longer ... Apple's launch conferences will never be as exciting...
A great man and truly changed the world of computers, laptops, mobiles... his influence was and is immense.

Thanks Steve where ever you are now.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2011)

Before I write anything else, I'd just like to point out that I'm not exactly a fan of Apple.

Up until very recently I'd always regarded Steve Jobs as if he was a supervillain of the technology scene, primarily because you know - head of Apple, who haven't been very open in recent years. But then I started actually reading up on him, alongside many other things that I had misconceptions about - and oh man was I wrong. Frankly, the man was a business genius, he built Apple from a generic Technology company that was very prone to failure, to the biggest company in the world (just before quitting, I might add). He substituted the vast majority of his wages for shares in Apple, which was a rather clever move as it allowed him to build the wealth of Apple as well as himself. But I digress, the really impressive aspects of his career are also ironically what I am known for disliking the most; the "iRevolution". Sure, it's unlikely he did all the creative work, but from a Marketing/PR standpoint everything he had said and done was very cleverly/carefully planned - right down to the repetition of certain words (for instance: "Gorgeous"). His manifesto consisted of killing innovation .....with more innovation (hear me out please): One of the stereotypical views of the future is a very white glossy place where complex tasks are very simple. Breaking the mold of boring samey black hardware, and replacing it with much sleeker hardware with user-friendliness obviously in mind. I will forever criticize the OS's (well, iOS and OSX - I was actually a fan of Mac OS up until 8, as well as whatever it was that the iPods (in particular the Video) used to run) because in my mind they are TOO userfriendly, to the point where they actually stifle innovation - however that's another story for another day. _I'm rambling_.

Returning to the subject at hand, Steve Jobs was a great man who has inspired many people and who has left a permanent mark in the Tech industry (and consequently, history). Whether or not you like Apple as a consumer, it is impossible to deny that as a company they have made huge gains by exploiting what was there all along - and this is all thanks to the vision of Steve Jobs. And for that, he deserves a lot more than most give him credit for.

Kudos, indeed.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

Rest in peace, Steve Jobs. You were a good person, as said from an non-Apple fan.


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 6, 2011)

There goes one of revolutionary leaders in the computer world. My you rest in peace, Jobs.


----------



## betaboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Steve Jobs was very much like Hiroshi Yamauchi.
He was a visionary, a leader and a truly formidable opponent who like Mr Yamauchi pretty much singlehandedly made his company what it is today.
And like Mr Yamauchi, Steve Jobs was sometimes a difficult, rude and even brutal individual. Neither forgot that their companies were above all, in the business of making money.  But without these traits we would not have had the innovation which lead to the simple, ergonomic and user friendly technology we have today.
Mr Job's legacy will live on in every smartphone, app, laptop, desktop and tablet computer. But today, the world is very much a less exciting, more corporate place.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 6, 2011)

betaboy said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs was very much like Hiroshi Yamauchi.
> He was a visionary, a leader and a truly formidable opponent who like Mr Yamauchi pretty much singlehandedly made his company what it is today.
> And like Mr Yamauchi, Steve Jobs was sometimes a difficult, rude and even brutal individual. Neither forgot that their companies were above all, in the business of making money.  But without these traits we would not have had the innovation which lead to the simple, ergonomic and user friendly technology we have today.
> Mr Job's legacy will live on in every smartphone, app, laptop, desktop and tablet computer. But today, the world is very much a less exciting, more corporate place.


Who's Hiroshi Yamauchi?


----------



## Nujui (Oct 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> betaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" He was the third president of Nintendo, joining the company in 1949 until stepping down on May 31, 2002, to be succeeded by Satoru Iwata. Yamauchi is credited with transforming Nintendo from a small hanafuda card-making company in Japan to today's multi-billion dollar video game company. He also became the majority owner of the Seattle Mariners baseball team in 1992, which is now managed by former Nintendo of America chairman Howard Lincoln."


----------



## betaboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you - worth reading more than the google page though ;-)
I highly recommend David Sheff's book 'Game Over: How Nintendo Dominated an Industry / Conquered the World' for anyone interested in the history of Nintendo (and Mr Yamauchi).


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 7, 2011)

well this stinks R.I.P. looks like windows has only 1 competition now


----------



## iFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:
			
		

> well this stinks R.I.P. looks like windows has only 1 competition now


Apple isn't going to die...


----------



## YayMii (Oct 7, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:
			
		

> well this stinks R.I.P. looks like windows has only 1 competition now


Apple hasn't really been Steve-powered for a while now. A lot of Apple's recent ideas are coming from other people.
I doubt anything's going to change.

EDIT: And to jump back a few pages, someone said something about Apple not affecting anything but whoever uses their products. That's actually pretty wrong. They've done tons of stuff that revolutionized the computer industry, such as the invention/popularized the idea of having a GUI on a PC, made it more accessible to the public, and much more.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/apple-use...ust-died,26270/

I laughed, then I thought of this thread and I laughed some more.


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

I just want to thank whoever made this topic for making me see Steve Jobs face every fucking morning.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> -snip-


ahem. 
please your reply was inappropriate. it's a big news, so it'll be spread to many places. including here.

and how many minutes do you stare at his face that it annoys you so much?


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> barf



I try to close the tab really fast, but then I question myself: why is the face of Steve Jobs on the mainpage of GBATemp for two days now? And not a small face at that.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd

ahh, just closing would the tab would be easier, or go to the forums and skip frontpage. people really love burdening themselves. well, it's your pain.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> I try to close the tab really fast, but then I question myself: why is the face of Steve Jobs on the mainpage of GBATemp for two days now? And not a small face at that.



You could also just make a bookmark of the forum section if you are annoyed about the news part on the front page. Also if you don't want to hear about Steve Jobs, you could also just stay away from the internet for a few weeks. I doubt it'll be more quiet during the next few weeks regarding Apple and Steve Jobs.


-Qtis


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

As you can see by my post count, I don't really participate in the forums that much. I check GBATemp's main page every morning, for every other piece of news (usually game or nintendo related).
And it's one thing to talk about Steve Jobs death, another is to smash a huge photo of his face on the main page.
I am cutting my internet usage, thank you very much. Facebook got too annoying with reposts of the same video where Steve Jobs says he doesn't know what a pancreas is. Most other websites I visit are suffering the same and for that I won't be checking them for a while.
But GBATemp (I thought) is different and that's why I even bothered to even post here. Because instead of having people telling me to just stop using GBATemp altogether, I'd like to understand why a website about Nintendo releases and homebrew scene is smashing Steve Jobs' face on the mainpage. Was he a supporter for homebrew stuff or something? I'm uneducated in that matter.


----------



## obito (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't use macbooks simply cause i don't like them, but you cant deny what this guy has done for the world of computers.

RIP Steve Jobs, one of the pioneers of pioneers of electronic tech.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> And it's one thing to talk about Steve Jobs death, another is to smash a huge photo of his face on the main page.


Allow me to explain.

The front page contains news, and the concept of news is to inform people about what sort of events have recently taken place.  There's three main aspects to this which relate to your complaint.
[*]In news stories pictures are often included for various reasons.


As the saying goes, "a picture's worth a thousand words".  While a description of a certain scene or act could take up to a paragraph or more, an image of the subject or scene can tell a greater story in less time.

If said scene is unbelievable, many people would prefer photographic evidence to pure text.

A quick glance at an image can get the intended subject or story across to viewers better than text.  If somebody's a big fan of dogs and sees this article for example, the included image will tell them that the story most likely revolves around canines, saving time in glancing through all the articles.
While not all articles have accompanying images, the article in question is quite big news, so it's no surprise that it has a picture associated with it.

[*]The subject of this news is a certain person, so it makes sense  that most articles will include a picture of the person.

[*]News is most often posted in chronological order.  That way readers see the latest news first.

[*]Since no new major news has been posted in two days, this news item is still at the top of the list._~Best regards, The ShutUpYouWhiner Department_


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2011)

Also settings are there for a reason, click the gear icon top right next to the tabs


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

I still didn't get my answer about what is Steve Jobs face doing on GBATemp's mainpage.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> self-pleasure



So why don't we have a picture of him dead? That would better relate to the news, I think.

EDIT: Btw, here's an interesting piece of news from today.
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/10/07/business...html?hpt=hp_bn1
I suppose it could replace Steve Jobs' news.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> I still didn't get my answer about what is Steve Jobs face doing on GBATemp's mainpage.Stop trolling, I gave you the factual answer.  Only the signature was sarcastic (and was italicized to denote it as having a different tone).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A main focus of this site is hacking/tweaking game systems and handhelds.  Apple makes many high-selling handhelds, in fact there's an entire section for their devices here.

As for your suggestion, economics are not a main focus of this site.




Go away, troll.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> I still didn't get my answer about what is Steve Jobs face doing on GBATemp's mainpage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kk, you want a reasonable explanation. Got it.

Steve Jobs ran Apple since its birth up until just a little while ago. In this forum, though the section isn't as big as the video game related sections, iPods and iTouch's and iDevices in general are a fairly popular point of discussion. What you linked to, has absolutely zero relevance anywhere within the forum, nor would anybody care. The death of Steve Jobs is the loss of an innovator in a company that many have involved themselves with, even if just through a purchase. When a man such as him dies that influenced one of the core industries the site bases its discussions around, it is only proper to give a mention. You can see through the amount of replies related to this, that the news was big enough to generate a healthy amount of interest within the community as a topic of discussion that everybody can participate in.

As for the picture, that was explained. Pictures accompany news articles. That picture of him dead comment makes you seem like the disrespectful prick that you are doing an excellent job making yourself out to be.

Now, I'm sure you'll contest this, call it not good enough, etc. Honestly, don't give a shit. I doubt you'll be seeing much better. So roll with it, quit bitching and being off topic with said bitching, and roll with the discussion at hand.


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Shinji_PG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's on CNN, so someone must care, I think. It's also an internet related piece of news, so I don't think it's far-fetched to be on GBATemp.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is like saying that if it's food, somebody must like it, so it should have a place in every grocery store. There's a place for everything. It being a news article on CNN is not reason enough for it to be front page news. This is not a world news site.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> However, the main page only lists scene releases from Nintendo software.There's multiple categories of news, and by default what's on top is "scene" and gaming/gbatemp news, not ROM dumps (which are at the bottom).
> 
> QUOTE(Rydian @ Oct 7 2011, 10:12 AM) Even tho you'd like that to be the case, I am not trolling. Internet people tend to think that a person in disagreement is always a troll. While I don't blame you for that, there's nothing I can do to prove you're wrong.


You're _looking_ for something to argue about, and _when a question you ask is answered you pretend it wasn't_.

Thus I think you're a troll since _you're trying your best to still have a reason to complain_.


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Shinji_PG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here are videogame related news that could be on the main page:

Nicalis To Release Gravity Platformer VVVVVV On The Nintendo eShop For 3DS
http://www.siliconera.com/2011/10/06/nical...-eshop-for-3ds/

Mario Kart 7 Has A Tanooki Power-up As Well
http://www.siliconera.com/2011/10/06/mario...wer-up-as-well/

Next Nintendo 3DS Color Is Cool As Ice
http://www.siliconera.com/2011/10/06/next-...is-cool-as-ice/
This one seems specially worth it, as it deals with a new color of the 3DS hardware.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imo, those aren't as big as job's death.


----------



## prowler (Oct 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> imo, those aren't as big as job's death.


He is saying what _could_ be on the front page, not to _replace_ it.

Though you're complaining to the wrong guys, go cry to the Mag Staff.


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> imo, those aren't as big as job's death.
> 
> So at first the problem was that there seemed to be no new news to publish.
> Now the problem is that none are as big as Steve Job's death.
> ...



Ok, you're right.
Well, hopefully someone from the Magazine Staff will read this. It's up to them to change it.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was rydian, and it's me saying *IMO* that isn't as big as Steve's death.

anyways, do you expect this site to do exactly what you want? are you the site's boss?
you're also the only one complaining AFAIK.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinji_PG said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that those have been posted here on USN already?

VVVVVV.

Tanooki Power.

Ice White 3DS.

Not that it really matters, but just thought it should be pointed out. Also if you don't like the idea of people talking about Steve Jobs' death, it is indeed something you can say out loud. But considering that others shouldn't talk about it, since it may annoy you, is not what could be considered considerate.

Also news happens all the time and what someone may consider news, another may not. Thus not everyone can be pleased.


-Qtis


----------



## Shinji_PG (Oct 7, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> Also if you don't like the idea of people talking about Steve Jobs' death, it is indeed something you can say out loud. But considering that others shouldn't talk about it, since it may annoy you, is not what could be considered considerate.
> 
> Also news happens all the time and what someone may consider news, another may not. Thus not everyone can be pleased.



I never said I didn't like the idea of people talking about Steve Jobs death. I certainly get annoyed when a particular matter is being intesily divulged over places I frequent daily for years, like facebook or other news-sites (as you can see by my join date on GBATemp, I come here since 2005). I know he's dead, don't need to read it over and over again. But I'm all for people talking about whatever they want.

But one thing is to talk about it here in the forums, while another thing, like I said, is posting a big picture regarding a news item which is being discussed in the forums (which is already 2 days old). Like you mentioned, there are news which are discussed in the forums and don't get to the main page. Well, I'd certainly prefer to see a big image of the Ice White 3DS when I opened GBATemp this morning, but that is not the case. Nor should it be because of one user's request.

That said, all I presented were arguments about why I'm confused as to why the main page should have Steve Jobs's picture.

- This is not a Apple centered website, afaik.
- The news item is 2 days old.
- Other things have happened since then.
- If anything, there should be a 1955-2011 written in the picture.

Other than that, I can only add frustration for being flooded with pictures of Steve Jobs on every website I visit, since his death, but that can be categorized as irrelevant.

But I think this issue has been discussed sufficiently, I just want my point to be understood correctly and not as some act of trolling. This is a community driven website, afaik, so this is my opinion to the community.

PS: Someone mentioned how this topic has had a lot of participation, while I see topics like the White Ice 3DS only with 5 pages of activity. Just to point out that one of those topics is on the mainpage with lots of visibility and the other isn't. May be related.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 7, 2011)

If you feel you have a legitimate complaint or suggestion about the content of the site, please take that suggestion to the appropriate forum. Making the suggestion in the thread itself, and then justifying your reasoning, again, within the thread that is bothering you, is likely to be seen as trolling, and is a very inefficient way of airing your complaint or suggestion.

Site Suggestions


Thank you.


----------



## nitrozz (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sure he laid down a path for his crew before he resigned. So, I don't think that they will be affected by this for a while. But looking at my iPod Touch, I have a feeling that Apple will never truly be the same.

RIP Mr. Jobs, We will miss you.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 7, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> But looking at my iPod Touch, I have a feeling that Apple will never truly be the same.



And this bad how? Apple changing their/Jobs hellish ways can only be for the better.


----------



## nando (Oct 7, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you mean be more relaxed about the quality of their products? 
maybe switch to cheap plastics to make products more affordable?
maybe expand their line of products into kitchenware, car parts etc like every other company?
maybe pile on function after function with no thought of how it affects user interface just because the public wants a built in radio? 
allow os x on third party hardware and dilute the apple quality? 
build a physical keyboard into the ipad and call it the ikeypad? 
make the iphone into a flip phone?
get rid of iOS and just switch to android?

i worked on apple store designs. got fired twice and rehired again. yes it's hellish, but it's quality and i wouldn't of gone back to work if the outcome wasn't something as good. any other company wouldn't of fired me, but thn they would of had a crap product - remember the Gateway stores with the cow graphics? - yeah, something like that. quality is a bitch to achieve.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol no. For your comment


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> I dont know if this has already been said, but there have been 3 apples that changed the world. The one Adam and Eve ate, the one that fell on Newton's head and the half eaten one that Steve Jobs gave to the world. I am not an Apple guy, but what Steve Jobs did for the industry will not be matched.


In regards to the Adam and Eve story, it wasn't necessarily an apple. Until the 17th century, the word 'apple' represented all fruits (except for berries).

_And yes I've seen this being said pretty much everywhere around the internet._


----------



## nando (Oct 8, 2011)

the apple in the bible used to be a fig early on


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes a great man in America have passed away, we can only hope that this generation remembers how our lives will be without the ipod, ipad, and iphone. We won't have dual-core smartphones that's for sure nor any smartphones if the iphone didn't come out. He was like the leader and all the other companies followed him like haters.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Yes a great man in America have passed away, we can only hope that this generation remembers how our lives will be without the ipod, ipad, and iphone. We won't have dual-core smartphones that's for sure nor any smartphones if the iphone didn't come out. *He was like the leader and all the other companies followed him like haters.*


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 9, 2011)

See what I got from Facebook


> Steve Jobs carrer in a sentence
> i came
> i saw
> i conquered
> ...


Its a great loss.


----------

